# Brass Sandwich



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've been working on this one for a while now and have been keep tabs on progress in one of my albums on here. Wanted to show off the end result










Poplar core with brass plating and micarta palmswells. Can't wait to shoot this thing!

Happy Shootin'





  








brass sandwich




__
f00by


__
Dec 5, 2012


__
2



There were, are, problems but im proud of this one /smile.png' class='bbc_emoticon' alt=':)' />










  








front




__
f00by


__
Dec 5, 2012


__
1











  








side on




__
f00by


__
Dec 5, 2012


__
9


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's awesome dude !


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow! That's stunning! You're killing that design, bud. I'm loving the layers there!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Excellent! Tres posh*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow!! Very nice


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Oh Boy, that is so nice!*


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow thats a beauty !!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow. That is a very fine creation you have here, Sir. Beautiful work.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

kool, love it


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Your Sandwich looks so tasty


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mmmmm sammich looks tasty and yummyling sexy . i enjoyed your pics of the build .


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Definitely a top grade work!!!
Awesome shooter








Cheers ...Q


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys







working with metal is defiantly more frustrating than some woods. I have a new found respect for what some of you guys do with the hard stuff.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I immediately though of a knuckle sandwich with brass knuckle bread.
It sure is a pretty sammich, but I just had a bowl of grape shot and arsenic.

Nice build.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That arsenic sure does help wash that grapeshot down...


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

This is a fantastic slingshot, wow


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks great, super work


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Extremely attractive


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cool, i enjoyed the making process on gallery.


----------

